# Do I have to retake PE exam again if I don't apply for more then 4 years?



## Engineerbabu (Feb 19, 2022)

I passed my PE exam back in 2019 but I am currently in grad school so I am not thinking to apply for PE until 2025. Does anyone know if I will have to retake the exam again because I didn't apply for a license for 6 years?

Thanks!


----------

